# [Need Help!] Glossary Update Drive!



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Most of you are no doubt aware of our Interactive Glossary, which is a very cool and handy feature whereby Heresy not only tells you what some annoying abbreviation actually means, but we even tell you where to find it in the books.

Unfortunately, only Jez and I can add new definitions and it pretty much hasn't been touched since it was uploaded (just after the new SM codex came out) because it's such a huge pain in the ass to think up abbreviations that are commonly used, look them up for their definition and page number, and then pop open the control panel, fill in all the right fields and upload it.

So as a result, our IG and Space Wolf definitions are all either nonexistent or out of date (and I'm sure we missed some stuff in other books as well). This is where you come in.

If you guys want to go to the trouble of finding me the abbreviations and looking up their entries, I'll go through and upload them, and hit you with a dose of rep for your trouble.

Here's the catch: The more work I have to do to fix up the entry, the less rep you get.

If all I get is "TLA means Three Letter Abbreviation" without any care given to the formatting I need, no page numbers listed, etc, you may get "Uh, thanks..."

But if I get...


Exactly what I need said:


> HH,HHs
> Hellhound (p50, 101 C:IG)


Then congrats, you get rep. The more entries, the more rep.

Right now we need Space Wolves and IG more than anything.

Not just the new stuff, but any old stuff that is either obsolete (like the whole HSO, JO, etc officer stuff from the old IG), or needs to be changed (like SO still means Senior Officer but has a new page number), but if you see anyhting from another dex that needs fixing or adding, feel free to throw it in.

We are NOT concerned with 'Nids for the moment since the new codex for them is due out in a few months (last I heard) and it;ll all need changing anyway.

We could use Fantasy suggestions too, but PLEASE confine those to This Thread in the WFB section so I can keep them straight.

We also got a bunch of IG suggestions from THIS thread here so be sure to take a look there before you post something that may have been suggested already.

Here's the rules and format

The abbreviation comes first, along with any variants and pluralization, separated by commas. (HH,HHs for Hellhound/Hellhounds). The system does NOT work with punctuation, does not automatically pluralize, and is not normally case-sensitive (Case Sensitive entries can be added, but it's more work and we only use it when an abbreviation overlaps with a normal word like SO is case sensitive so as not to link every time someone says 'so')

Next line is definition, capitalized, followed my the page number and book in parenthesis. For units that have two entries in the new codex format (rules, then points in the AL section) it goes (pXX,XX) with the first number being the fluff/rules entry and the second being the army list entry from the back of the book. No space, just a comma. After the page number but inside the parenthesis we list the book. '40k 5th' is the main book. Codices go C:Abbreviation. C:SM for Codex: Space Marines, C:CSM Codex: Chaos Space Marines, C:CD Codex: Chaos Daemons etc. Necrons, Eldar, Tau, Orks and Nids don't have real abbreviations so C:Necrons, C:Eldar, C:Tau, C:Orks and C:Nids for now.

End result should look like that Hellhound entry above.

For common weapons with no special rules, look and see if it's in the quick reference section in back of the main book, or the special close combat attacks section in assault. Bolt Pistols are bolt pistols are bolt pistols. So BP links to 'p99 40k 5th', the first entry for bolt pistols in the main book. If the weapons have special rules only found in the codex (like Gauss Weapons), or the stat line has changed in the new 'dex then link to its armoury entry or special rules for the unit, whichever is appropriate.

For units and weapons that appear in multiple books unchanged, link to the first 5th edition appearance of it. So despite Land Raiders being common to most SM codices, LR always links back to C:SM (Yeah, even for space wolves with their nerfed capacity, it's not a big enough change to warrant an extra line)

Obviously some things are just common terms that don't have page numbers like GS for Green Stuff, but if you ca put it in the above format, it makes my job of copying easier.


Anyway, as always, your help is always appreciated and if it's up to snuff it'll get rep.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Just something that we seem to use all the time.

RAW
Rules As Written


RAI
Rules As Intended


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

maddermax said:


> Just something that we seem to use all the time.
> 
> RAW
> Rules As Written
> ...


I've been wondering what that meant!


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

BC, BCs
Blood Claws (p25, 89 C:SW)

GH, GHs
Grey Hunters (p26, 89 C:SW)

WS
Wolf Scouts (p27,88 C:SW)

LF, LFs
Long fangs (pg28,92 C:SW)

LW
Lone Wolves (pg29,88 C:SW)

WG
Wolf Guard (pg30,86 C:SW)

TW
Thunder Wolf Calvary(pg34,90 C:SW)
Thunder Wolf Mount (p62 C:SW)

WP
Wolf Priest (pg35,85 C:SW)

RP
Rune Priest (pg36,84 C:SW)

Jotww
Jaws of the World Wolf (p37 C:SW)

Fotws
Fury of the Wolf Spirits (p37 C:SW)

IP
Iron Priest (p38,87 C:SW)

WL
Wolf Lord (pg39,84 C:SW)

FB
Frost Blade (p57 C:SW)

FA
Frost Axe (p57 C:SW)

WC
Wolf Claws (p60 C:SW)

RA
Runic Armour (p61 C:SW)

RW
Runic Weapon (p36 C:SW)

MotW
Mark of the Wulfen (pg62 C:SW)

SotW
Saga of the Wolf-kin (p64 C:SW)

SotB
Saga of the Bear (p64 C:SW)

SoM
Saga of Majesty (p64 C:SW)

SotH
Saga of the Hunter(p64 C:SW)

SotWB
Saga of the Warrior Born(p64 C:SW)

SotBS
Saga of the Beastslayer(p64 C:SW)

SotIW
Saga of the Iron Wolf (p64 C:SW)

CotS
Chooser of the Slain (p36 C:SW)

OoW
Oaths of War special rule (p35 C:SW)

FoM
Fang of Morkai (p35 C:SW)

WTN
Wolftooth Necklace (p62 C:SW)

WTT
Wolftail Talisman (p62 C:SW)

WGBL
Wolf Guard Battle Leader (p30,85 C:SW)


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Awesome possum, mate!
Great big help.

Also, forum codes work in those things, so I was able to include a link to GW's intellectual property policy in the IP entry (which ( expanded to include Iron Priests and Intellectual Property) so double neat


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Great list Wolf_Lord_Skroll! 

Id add this to the SW list:
FW
Fenrisian Wolfs(pg 31, 91 C:SW)

SCB
SwiftClaw Bikers(pg 33, 90 C:SW)
SCAB
SwiftClaw AttackBike(pg 33, 90 C:SW)

SCA
SkyClaw Assault(pg 32, 90 C:SW)

Id also suggest splitting the ThunderWolf details, for better reference depending on which kind that is intended, into:
TWC
ThunderWolf Cavalry(pg 34, 90 C:SW)

TWM
ThunderWolf Mount(pg 62 C:SW)


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

One used quite a bit that some player especially those that don't play them, such as myself sometimes forget what means:

ATSKNF - And They Shall Know No Fear (Codex: Space Marines) - not sure what page don't have codex.

Been around for ages and I have to look at it tiwce to remember what it means sometimes


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

BC-battle cannon
Pg 103-105

VC-Vox Caster
Pg 71

RF: refractor field
pg 71

'SM: snare mines
pg:69

RG: ripper gun
Pg 42
IDW- insta-death-weapon

BoC-Beasts of Chaos

DoW-Dogs of war
Dawn of War


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Somthing that came to me randomnly
It would be nice if we had the slang for tau suits explained for example deathrain - any way i've done a list

Twin- Twin linked

Deathrain- Twin Missile Pod (suppot system or flamer)
Deathrain+- Twin linked Missile Pod Targetting Array

Burning eye- Twin Plasma (suppot system or flamer)
Burning eye- Twin Plasma Targetting Array

Sunforge- Twin Fusion (suppot system or flamer)
Sunforge+- Twin Fusion Targetting Array

Heatwave- Twin Flamer (suppot system)

Centurion: Shas'El Plasma rifle, Cyclic Ion Blaster, Targetting Array and Hard-Wired Multitracker.

Fireknife (FK): Plasma Rifle Missile Pod Multitracker

Helios: Plasma Rifle Fusion Blaster Multitracker

Bladestorm / Blinding Spear / Aurora: Plasma Rifle Burst Cannon Multitracker

Fireforge: Missile Pod Fusion Blaster Multitracker

Firestorm: Missile Pod Burst Cannon Multitracker

Stormforge: Burst Cannon Fusion Blaster Multitracker

Thunderstorm: Shas'Vre Burst Cannon Airbursting Fragmentation Projector Multitracker

Ion Knife: Cyclic Ion Blaster Plasma Rifle Multitracker

Ion Storm: Cyclic Ion Blaster Burst Cannon Multitracker


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

*Nids ... could be helpful*

IB - Intsinctive Behaviour nid's pg 33
MS - Mycetic Spore nid's pg 54


----------



## Broken (Dec 7, 2008)

I understand if you don't add all of these as some of the clearly won't be used regularly, but I'm still providing them all for the sake of efficiency.

*Space Marines*
RG 
Raven Guard (Codex: Space Marines, Page 8)

RG
Roboute Guilliman (Codex: Space Marines, Page 9)

FF
Flame Falcons (Codex: Space Marines, Page 9)

MC
Marneus Calgar (Codex: Space Marines, Page 17)

MoS
Master of Sanctity (Codex: Space Marines, Page 17)

CS
Captain/Cato Sicarius (Codex: Space Marines, Page 22)

EW
Eagle Warriors (Codex: Space Marines, Page 24)

BC
Black Consuls (Codex: Space Marines, Page 24)

SS
Silver Skulls (Codex: Space Marines, Page 24)

GC
Genesis Chapter (Codex: Space Marines, Page 24)

PoO
Praetors of Orpheus (Codex: Space Marines, Page 25)

SoO
Sons of Orar (Codex: Space Marines, Page 25)

AC
Aurora Chapter (Codex: Space Marines, Page 25)

HL
Hawk Lords (Codex: Space Marines, Page 26)

DS
Death Spectres (Codex: Space Marines, Page 26)

DH
Dark Hunters (Codex: Space Marines, Page 26)

HG
Howling Griffons (Codex: Space Marines, Page 26)

IK
Iron Knights (Codex: Space Marines, Page 27)

SS
Sable Swords (Codex: Space Marines, Page 28)

KotR
Knights of the Raven (Codex: Space Marines, Page 28)

FL
Fire Lords (Codex: Space Marines, Page 28)

DL
Doom Legion (Codex: Space Marines, Page 28)

BC
Brazen Claws (Codex: Space Marines, Page 29)

IL
Iron Lords (Codex: Space Marines, Page 29)

DS
Dark Sons (Codex: Space Marines, Page 31)

SD
Star Dragons (Codex: Space Marines, Page 31)

WT
White Templars (Codex: Space Marines, Page 31)

BS
Blood Swords (Codex: Space Marines, Page 31)

CT
Combat Tactics (Codex: Space Marines, Page 51)

CM
Chapter Master (Codex: Space Marines, Page 52)

IH
Iron Halo (Codex: Space Marines, Page 52)

HG
Honour Guard (Codex: Space Marines, Page 53)

CC
Chapter Champion (Codex: Space Marines, Page 53)

CS
Command Squad (Codex: Space Marines, Page 55)

CC
Company Champion (Codex: Space Marines, Page 55)

FD
Force Dome (Codex: Space Marines, Page 57)

MC
Machine Curse (Codex: Space Marines, Page 57)

NL
Null Zone (Codex: Space Marines, Page 57)

MotA
Might of the Ancients (Codex: Space Marines, Page 57)

TGoI
The Gate of Infinity (Codex: Space Marines, Page 57)

VoD
Vortex of Doom (Codex: Space Marines, Page 57)

HotC
Honour of the Chapter (Codex: Space Marines, Page 58)

LoB
Liturgies of Battle (Codex: Space Marines, Page 58)

CA
Crozius Arcanum (Codex: Space Marines, Page 58)

TS
Tactical Squad (Codex: Space Marines, Page 59)

AS
Assault Squad (Codex: Space Marines, Page 60)

DS
Devastator Squad (Codex: Space Marines, Page 61)

VV
Vanguard Veterans (Codex: Space Marines, Page 62)

HI
Heroic Intervention (Codex: Space Marines, Page 62)

SV
Sternguard Veterans (Codex: Space Marines, Page 63)

SIA
Special Issue Ammunition (Codex: Space Marines, Page 63)

DB
Dragonfire Bolts (Codex: Space Marines, Page 63)

HR
Hellfire Rounds (Codex: Space Marines, Page 63)

KB
Kraken Bolts (Codex: Space Marines, Page 63)

VR
Vengeance Rounds (Codex: Space Marines, Page 63)

TS
Terminator Squad (Codex: Space Marines, Page 64)

CML
Cyclone Missile Launcher (Codex: Space Marines, Page 64)

SH
Seismic Hammer (Codex: Space Marines, Page 65)

MTC
Move Through Cover (Codex: Space Marines, Page 65)

IAL
Ironclad Assault Launchers (Codex: Space Marines, Page 65)

SS
Scout Squad (Codex: Space Marines, Page 66)

SR
Sniper Rifle (Codex: Space Marines, Page 66)

SB
Scout Bikes (Codex: Space Marines, Page 67)

CM
Cluster Mines (Codex: Space Marines, Page 67)

LB
Locator Beacon (Codex: Space Marines, Page 67)

AGL
Astartes Grenade Launcher (Codex: Space Marines, Page 67)

FG
Frag Grenade (Codex: Space Marines, Page 67)

KG
Krak Grenade (Codex: Space Marines, Page 67)

BS
Bike Squad (Codex: Space Marines, Page 68)

AB
Attack Bike (Codex: Space Marines, Page 68)

DP
Drop Pod (Codex: Space Marines, Page 69)

DPA
Drop Pod Assault (Codex: Space Marines, Page 69)

IGS
Inertial Guidance System (Codex: Space Marines, Page 69)

DL
Deathwind Launcher (Codex: Space Marines, Page 69)

MotF
Master of the Forge (Codex: Space Marines, Page 70)

CB
Conversion Beamer (Codex: Space Marines, Page 70)

BotO
Blessing of the Omnissiah (Codex: Space Marines, Page 71)

BD
Bolster Defences (Codex: Space Marines, Page 71)

TC
Thunderfire Cannon (Codex: Space Marines, Page 73)

SD
Surface Detonation (Codex: Space Marines, Page 73)

SB
Subterranean Blast (Codex: Space Marines, Page 73)

TML
Typhoon Missile Launcher (Codex: Space Marines, Page 74)

CL
Cerberus Launcher (Codex: Space Marines, Page 75)

JB
Jamming Beacon (Codex: Space Marines, Page 75)

ICM
Incendiary Castellan Missiles (Codex: Space Marines, Page 79)

WMML
Whirlwind Multiple Missile Launcher (Codex: Space Marines, Page 79)

DC
Demolisher Cannon (Codex: Space Marines, Page 80)

SS
Siege Shield (Codex: Space Marines, Page 80)

PotMS
Power of the Machine Spirit (Codex: Space Marines, Page 81)

AV
Assault Vehicle (Codex: Space Marines, Page 81

HB
Hurricane Bolters (Codex: Space Marines, Page 82)

FAL
Frag Assault Launchers (Codex: Space Marines, Page 82)

LRR
Land Raider Redeemer (Codex: Space Marines, Page 83)

FC
Flamestorm Cannon (Codex: Space Marines, Page 83)

OB
Orbital Bombardment (Codex: Space Marines, Page 84)

TM
Titanic Might (Codex: Space Marines, Page 84)

GoW
God of War (Codex: Space Marines, Page 84)

GoU
Gauntlets of Ultramar (Codex: Space Marines, Page 84)

AoA
Armour of Antilochus (Codex: Space Marines, Page 84)

SA
Suprise Attack! (Codex: Space Marines, Page 85)

RoB
Rites of Battle (Codex: Space Marines, Page 85)

BH
Battle-forged Heroes (Codex: Space Marines, Page 85)

TTB
Talassarian Tempest Blade (Codex: Space Marines, Page 85)

MotS
Mantle of the Suzerain (Codex: Space Marines, Page 85)

VT
Varro Tigurius (Codex: Space Marines, Page 86)

MP
Master Psyker (Codex: Space Marines, Page 86)

GoP
Gift of Prescience (Codex: Space Marines, Page 86)

HoH
Hood of Hellfire (Codex: Space Marines, Page 86)

RoT
Rod of Tigurious (Codex: Space Marines, Page 86)

OC
Ortan Cassius (Codex: Space Marines, Page 87)

TT
Torias Telion (Codex: Space Marines, Page 88)

EoV
Eye of Vengeance (Codex: Space Marines, Page 88)

VoE
Voice of Experience (Codex: Space Marines, Page 88)

SPB
Stalker Pattern Boltgun (Codex: Space Marines, Page 88)

AC
Antaro Chronus (Codex: Space Marines, Page 89)

TC
Tank Commander (Codex: Space Marines, Page 89)

PK
Pedro Kantor (Codex: Space Marines, Page 90)

HtL
Hold the Line! (Codex: Space Marines, Page 90)

IP
Inspiring Presence (Codex: Space Marines, Page 90)

DA
Dorn's Arrow (Codex: Space Marines, Page 90)

DL
Darnath Lysander (Codex: Space Marines, Page 91)

BD
Bolter Drill (Codex: Space Marines, Page 91)

TFoD
The Fist of Dorn (Codex: Space Marines, Page 91)

KS
Kayvaan Shrike (Codex: Space Marines, Page 92)

SBRU
See, But Remain Unseen (Codex: Space Marines, Page 92)

RTs
Raven's Talons (Codex: Space Marines, Page 92)

VH
Vulkan He'stan (Codex: Space Marines, Page 93)

KM
Kesare's Mantle (Codex: Space Marines, Page 93)

GotF
Gauntlet of the Forge (Codex: Space Marines, Page 93)

SoV
Spear of Vulkan (Codex: Space Marines, Page 93)

KK
Kor'sarro Khan (Codex: Space Marines, Page 94)

MotH
Master of the Hunt (Codex: Space Marines, Page 94)

US
Unyielding Spectres (Codex: Space Marines, Page 95)

AUO
Aid Unlooked For (Codex: Space Marines, Page 95)

DW
Digital Weapon (Codex: Space Marines, Page 98)

MCW
Master-Crafted Weapon (Codex: Space Marines, Page 98)

RB
Relic Blade (Codex: Space Marines, Page 99)

TH
Teleport Homer (Codex: Space Marines, Page 101)


_I can get *loads* more Chapters if you really want me to._

Finally completed!


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Tyranid 5th:

BS
Boneswords (p83 Codex:Nids)

DS
Deathspiter (pg81 Codex:Nids)

OOE
Old One Eye (pg57,94 Codex:Nids)

TS
Toxin Sacs (pg84 Codex:Nids)

AG
Adrenal Gland (pg84 Codex:Nids)

RC
Rending Claws (pg83 Codex:Nids)

ST
Scything Talons (pg83 Codex:Nids)

SitW
Shadow in the Warp (pg33 Codex:Nids)

IB
Instinctive Behaviour (pg33 Codex:Nids)

HT
Hive Tyrant (pg34 Codex:Nids)

LW
Lash Whip (pg83 Codex:Nids)

SM
Spore Mine (pg48,93 Codex:Nids)

DL
Death Leaper (pg59,88 Codex:Nids)

VC
Venom Cannon (pg82 Codex:Nids)

HVC
Heavy Venom Cannon (pg82 Codex:Nids)

BS
Barbed Strangler (pg81 Codex:Nids)

STC
Stranglethorn Cannon (pg82 Codex:Nids)

WB
Warp Blast (pg62 Codex:Nids)

WL
Warp Lance (pg62 Codex:Nids)

PS
Pyschic Scream (pg62 Codex:Nids)

AoD
Aura of Despair (pg62 Codex:Nids)

CS
Cluster Spines (pg81 Codex:Nids)

SS
Stinger Salvo (pg82 Codex:Nids)

BP
Bio-Plasma (pg46 Codex:Nids)

MS
Mycetic Spore (pg54,90 Codex:Nids)

HG
Hive Guard (pg47,88 Codex:Nids)

TFex
Tyrannofex (pg53,95 Codex:Nids)

DoM
Doom of Malan'Tai (pg58,89 Codex:Nids)

PoM
The Parasite of Motrex (pg60,87 Codex:Nids)

AM 
Acid Maw (pg84 Codex:Nids)

BV
Blinding Venom (pg42 Codex:Nids)

SS
Sonic Screech (pg43 Codex:Nids)

TM
Toxic Miasma (pg84 Codex:Nids)

IA
Implant Attack (pg84 Codex:Nids)

AB
Acid Blood (pg84 Codex:Nids)

SP
Spinefist (pg82 Codex:Nids)

BLW
Brain Leech Worms (pg81 Codex:Nids)

TSEG
Thorax Swarm- Electroshock Grubs (pg82 Codex:Nids)

TSDL
Thorax Swarm- Desiccator Larvae (pg82 Codex:Nids)

TSSB
Thorax Swarm- Shardshredder Beetle (pg82 Codex:Nids)

AS
Armoured Shell (pg83 Codex:Nids)

FS
Frag Spines (pg46 Codex:Nids)

FH
Flesh Hooks (pg41 Codex:Nids)

FB
Fleshborer (pg81 Codex:Nids)

SR
Spike Rifle (pg39 Codex:Nids)

SW
Strangleweb (pg39 Codex:Nids)

RT
Ripper Tentacles (pg54 Codex:Nids)

SL
The Swarmlord (pg56,86 Codex:Nids)

CC
Crushing Claws (pg83 Codex:Nids)

TG
Tyrant Guard (pg35,86 Codex:Nids)

AW
Alpha Warrior (pg36 Codex:Nids)


----------



## Broken (Dec 7, 2008)

Eldar next!

BT
Biel-Tan (Codex: Eldar, Page 16)

SH
Saim-Hann (Codex: Eldar, Page 17)

ELR
Eldar Long Rifle (Codex: Eldar, Page 23)

PS
Power Sword (Codex: Eldar, Page 23)

BHG
Bloody-Handed God (Codex: Eldar, Page 24)

AoK
Avatar of Khaine (Codex: Eldar, Page 24)

MB
Molten Body (Codex: Eldar, Page 24)

WD
Wailing Doom (Codex: Eldar, Page 24)

RA
Rune Armour (Codex: Eldar, Page 26)

RoW
Runes of Warding (Codex: Eldar, Page 26)
Runes of Witnessing (Codex: Eldar, Page 26)

SS
Spirit Stones (Codex: Eldar, Page 26)
Singing Spear (Codex: Eldar, Page 27)

ES
Eldritch Storm (Codex: Eldar, Page 28)

MW
Mind War (Codex: Eldar, Page 28)

MS
Master Strategist (Codex: Eldar, Page 29)

FoF
Fleet of Foot (Codex: Eldar, Page 30)

ASC
Avenger Shuriken Catapults (Codex: Eldar, Page 30)

BM
Banshee Mask (Codex: Eldar, Page 31)

WS
War Shout (Codex: Eldar, Page 31)

DBF
Dragon's Breath Flamer (Codex: Eldar, Page 32)

CS
Crack Shot (Codex: Eldar, Page 32)

SC
Scorpion Chainsword (Codex: Eldar, Page 33)
Scorpion's Claw (Codex: Eldar, Page 33)

BB
Biting Blade (Codex: Eldar, Page 33)

DR
Dark Reapers (Codex: Eldar, Page 34)

RL
Reaper Launcher (Codex: Eldar, Page 34)

TL
Tempest Launcher (Codex: Eldar, Page 34)

FS
Fast Shot (Codex: Eldar, Page 34)

SHW
Swooping Hawk Wings (Codex: Eldar, Page 35)

SHGP
Swooping Hawk Grenade Pack (Codex: Eldar, Page 35)

HG
Haywire Grenades (Codex: Eldar, Page 35)

HT
Hawk's Talon (Codex: Eldar, Page 35)

DS
Death Spinner (Codex: Eldar, Page 36)

WJG
Warp Jump Generator (Codex: Eldar, Page 36)

SR
Spinneret Rifle (Codex: Eldar, Page 36)

SA
Surprise Assault (Codex: Eldar, Page 36)

LL
Laser Lance (Codex: Eldar, Page 37)

SR
Skilled Ride (Codex: Eldar, Page 37)

MoS
Masters of Stealth (Codex: Eldar, Page 37)

GHWP
Guardian Heavy Weapon Platform (Codex: Eldar, Page 39)

GJ
Guardian Jetbikes (Codex: Eldar, Page 40)

PL
Pulse Laser (Codex: Eldar, Page 42)

FP
Fire Prism (Codex: Eldar, Page 43)

PC
Prism Cannon (Codex: Eldar, Page 43)

WW
War Walkers (Codex: Eldar, Page 44)

SE
Star Engines (Codex: Eldar, Page 44)

VC
Vibro Cannon (Codex: Eldar, Page 45)

SW
Shadow Weaver (Codex: Eldar, Page 45)

WS
Wave Serpent (Codex: Eldar, Page 45)

DoD
Dance of Death (Codex: Eldar, Page 48)

HK
Harlequin's Kiss (Codex: Eldar, Page 48)

FP
Fusion Pistol (Codex: Eldar, Page 48)

HG
Hallucinogen Grenades (Codex: Eldar, Page 49)

VoT
Veil of Tears (Codex: Eldar, Page 49)

DJ
Death Jesters (Codex: Eldar, Page 49)

EU
Eldrad Ulthran (Codex: Eldar, Page 50)

SoU
Staff of Ulthamar (Codex: Eldar, Page 51)

PY
Prince Yriel (Codex: Eldar, Page 52)

SoT
Spear of Twilight (Codex: Eldar, Page 53)

EoW
Eyes of Wrath (Codex: Eldar, Page 53)

PL
Phoenix Lord (Codex: Eldar, Page 54)

WP
Warrior Powers (Codex: Eldar, Page 55)

BF
Battle Fate (Codex: Eldar, Page 55)

JZ
Jain Zar (Codex: Eldar, Page 55)

MR
Maugan Ra (Codex: Eldar, Page 57)

AS
Acute Senses (Codex: Eldar, Page 57)

GoA
Ghosts of Altansar (Codex: Eldar, Page 57)


----------



## Broken (Dec 7, 2008)

If you would like, I can do the same for Vampire Counts and Orks & Goblins?


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Theres a fantasy version of this Thread in the Fantasy section IIRC.


----------



## Sloan13 (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm new at this forum in general and stuff like this and this one kept tripping me up. I know it's not exactly what you are looking for but here it is:
TBH:
To Be Honest


----------



## Broken (Dec 7, 2008)

Is this still getting updated?


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I haven't had a chance to get to it yet. Right now I'm the only one with access to the glossary files, so updates have to wait until I have the time and energy to sit down and enter a bunch of data, and when I actually remember to do so.

I'll try to get some more in towards the end of the week. 

As far as fantasy goes, there is (as has been mentioned) a thread in the Fantasy section for it. General shorthand stuff like TBH doesn't really go in here. It's mostly just for 40k/gaming specific abbreviations.

Tau battlesuit codenames aren't likely to go in either. We're looking mainly at abbreviations rather than phrases and terms.

But I appreciate all the input guys, it really helps. Especially if anyone has any Tyranids abbreviations


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

*whistles*



Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> Tyranid 5th:
> 
> BS
> Boneswords (p83 Codex:Nids)
> ...


----------

